# Locking the EHR



## vickiestaack (May 5, 2015)

All,

I know this has been posted before, however I need help! Our providers state that CMS allows 72 hours to lock the electronic medical record. I say as a CPC it is 48. Is there a best practice on this? If so would someone please direct me?

Thanks
VStaack


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 5, 2015)

There's no hard and fast rule that I'm aware of.  CMS says "timely" completion of records, and AHIMA recommends there be organizational policies in place regarding 'locking' an EHR after a certain amount of time, for example 24-72 hours.  We allow 72 hours.  Where (as a CPC) did you find the rule about 48 hours? I'd be interested to know.  

The best practice states simply that you have a written policy.  Most organizations I know of have 48-72 hours, but your providers are correct in that they can go 72 hours.


----------



## vickiestaack (May 5, 2015)

Pam,

Thank you for your response. I took the CPMA course back in 2009 and there is a page that states "according to CMS all medical record entries must be signed and dated within 48-72 hours of the encounter." I have searched high and low and cannot find this exact passage.


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 12, 2015)

In the 2012 CPMA study guide, it states on page 2.8 
According to CMS "_all medical record entries should be signed and dated, usually within 48-72 hours of the encounter but certainly before the claim for services is filed"_
It isn't giving reference where to find this in CMS, and this appears to be a suggestion for 'best practice', rather than regulatory guidance.


----------

